# Postgresql Missing Extension Control Files: uuid & earthdistance



## daBee (Apr 25, 2018)

Hi folks.  For some reason the FreeBSD version (works on Mac) is missing these files.  Not sure where to go with this one.  Usually it really is this simple.  

Anybody have any ideas?  All input appreciated.  Cheers


```
postgres=# CREATE EXTENSION earthdistance CASCADE;
ERROR:  could not open extension control file "/usr/local/share/postgresql/extension/earthdistance.control": No such file or directory
postgres=# CREATE EXTENSION "uuid-ossp";
ERROR:  could not open extension control file "/usr/local/share/postgresql/extension/uuid-ossp.control": No such file or directory
```


----------



## ShelLuser (Apr 25, 2018)

Make sure you have the -contrib package installed. Check with `pkg info -x postgres`:


```
peter@unicron:/usr/local/share/postgresql/extension $ ls earth*
earthdistance--1.0.sql                  earthdistance.control
earthdistance--unpackaged--1.0.sql
peter@unicron:/usr/local/share/postgresql/extension $ rthdistance--1.0.sql    <
/usr/local/share/postgresql/extension/earthdistance--1.0.sql was installed by package databases/postgresql95-contrib
```

(edit) the command I used to identify this file was: `pkg which -o ./earthdistance--1.0.sql`, figured I'd share because it's useful to know those things


----------



## daBee (Apr 26, 2018)

I used ports.  Seamless.  Thank you.


----------

